# sleeper shells



## houglandtravis (Apr 1, 2014)

has anyone tried the bass pro shop brand sleeper shells? what brand of sleeper shells do you recommend?


----------



## teamoutlaw (Oct 1, 2008)

bigfoots!


----------



## brentbullets (Nov 1, 2010)

Dakota's


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

IMHO Avery GhG oversize shells are the best ever made. Bigfoots and Dakotas are not bad either but never used them . The b2 shells are kind of shiny though....


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> IMHO Avery GhG oversize shells are the best ever made. Bigfoots and Dakotas are not bad either but never used them . The b2 shells are kind of shiny though....


I almost agree. I absolutely love the life size 1 piece stack able averys. Stackable is the way to go for sleeper shells in my opinion.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Final Approach makes an exceptional one as well as DOA. Life size are great but they don't stack as well as the FA or the DOA. Those you can stack to the ceiling in your trailer.


----------



## houglandtravis (Apr 1, 2014)

Purchased a couple dozen dakotas.. Is there a better time to use them and a time not to use them? Would it look unnatural to use them on morning hunts? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

when its warm out (august, september, october) the birds don't really seem to sleep in the field. So the sleeper shells probably don't look "natural" in that sense. So obvioiusly i would rather run fullbodies than sleeper shells. But i personally don't think that the geese will necessarily come to the field look at your set and see a few sleeper shells mixed in and think "something isn't right here".

I would be more worried about making sure my blind was invisible than hashing over making the spread look 'natural'. Not saying it may not make a difference!

usually people like to use sleeper shells for pasture pond loaf sets or in the snow late in the year or on the ice.


----------

